# Grannies slippers



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Materials:

2 skeins of yarn any color. 1 skein of a contrasting color for pom-poms, for instance in the photo below I used white and pink for the pom-poms.
Size 10 knitting needles, large plastic needle, regular sewing needle and thread and 2 decorative buttons. This makes one pair of slippers.
4 sts = 1 inch and 6 rows (3 garter stitch ridges) = 1 inch
29-small size, 35-medium size, 41-large size

Outer Moc: 
Cast on 29 (35-41) sts using 2 strands of yarn.
Row 1: Knit across.
Row 2: K9(11-13), *P1,K9(11-13), repeat from *once more.
Repeat rows 1 and 2 until there are 15 (17-19) ridges on right side, ending with Row 2

*******Note, you can knit all rows 1 & 2 instead of a pearl for ann edge, I usually do. 

Shape Toe:
Row 1: P1, *K1,P1, repeat from *across row
Row 2: K1, *P1,K1, repeat from *across row
Repeat these 2 rows until you have 12 rows (14-16) then work row 1 once more, cut off yarn leaving an 8 end.

Finishing:
Draw 8 end through remaining sts and pull up tightly, then sew with large plastic needle from beginning of ribbing to form toe. Fold cast on edge in half and sew inside seam for center back. Make 2 pom-poms and tie to each front side tightly and knot to inside of slipper. You will notice that the pom-poms on the brown pair of slippers were not cut but just folded and tied in the center. The pom-poms on the pink pair were cut and laid down in a half circle and then the heart button was sewn on. Get creative with the buttons etc and pom-poms and make each more unique.
:XD:


----------



## rlmayknit (Mar 14, 2011)

HI, I used to make these.. In fact, years ago I was in a car wreck and hospitalized for over a month. I made these for nurses to pass time away.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

rlmayknit said:


> HI, I used to make these.. In fact, years ago I was in a car wreck and hospitalized for over a month. I made these for nurses to pass time away.


 :thumbup:


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

my auntie beadie always had a pair of these going..she had every color in the world...I would laugh when she would darn her favorites..lol


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern but the pic doesn't come up when I downloaded.


----------



## tootsie001 (Jan 23, 2011)

If you don't want to seam up the toe, simply transfer the ribbing stitches to dpn and continue knitting the slipper in the round. Then you have only the back seam to sew. The slippery bottoms can be a problem for the people that have wood, or tile floors, so some non stick substance should be added to them. I have used the puffed fabric paint and some rubbery substance obtained at the hardware store. Puff paint was easier to apply and dried quickly. {over night} Good way to use up those left over partial skeins of yarn. Dark colors can be given to Veterans Hospitals. The chair bound and bed ridden like them. Also, a nice thank you for someone who has done some act of kindness.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

hajra said:


> Thanks for the pattern but the pic doesn't come up when I downloaded.


Here are some similar ones


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input Tootsie. Some of us dont knit in the round though :shock: In addition, if you want to alter the pattern to make say a Ballerina style with lace up ribbons you cannot knit the whole toe in the round. I too use Puff Paint on the bottoms. For kids I use a big R and L or happy face, for bigger kids things like lightning bolts or zig zags or wavy lines. 
Play with the pattern kids and come up with some great ones!! Be sure to share too!


tootsie001 said:


> If you don't want to seam up the toe, simply transfer the ribbing stitches to dpn and continue knitting the slipper in the round. Then you have only the back seam to sew. The slippery bottoms can be a problem for the people that have wood, or tile floors, so some non stick substance should be added to them. I have used the puffed fabric paint and some rubbery substance obtained at the hardware store. Puff paint was easier to apply and dried quickly. {over night} Good way to use up those left over partial skeins of yarn. Dark colors can be given to Veterans Hospitals. The chair bound and bed ridden like them. Also, a nice thank you for someone who has done some act of kindness.


----------



## Bandorosa (Aug 18, 2011)

I just love those "bunny slippers"! Will you share how to make those ears? I am sorry if this is a silly request- I am one that needs a detailed pattern for all parts to start out with. Thank you.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I had posted them here on kp


Bandorosa said:


> I just love those "bunny slippers"! Will you share how to make those ears? I am sorry if this is a silly request- I am one that needs a detailed pattern for all parts to start out with. Thank you.


a while ago. Go to
http://www.free-knitpatterns.com/detail.html?code=FK00382&cat_id=367

If necessary use search box for bunny slippers.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Perfect, I was looking for this pattern or one like it and couldn't remember where I'd put it. Came at just the right time.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

Happy to help Mary! I know EVERYONE has this pattern that is over 50, so I thought I would share it with all the newbies to carry on the tradition 


mkjfrj said:


> Perfect, I was looking for this pattern or one like it and couldn't remember where I'd put it. Came at just the right time.


----------



## Hippie Chick (Feb 13, 2012)

I have MANY free patterns here, including the bunny slippers.
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-52434-1.html
I add to it all the time!!


----------



## kiwi11 (Jul 27, 2011)

Thank you-I will make these in a variety of finishes for my family....


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I have a high top one here
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-61780-1.html


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Hippie Chick said:


> Materials:
> 
> 2 skeins of yarn any color. 1 skein of a contrasting color for pom-poms, for instance in the photo below I used white and pink for the pom-poms.
> Size 10 knitting needles, large plastic needle, regular sewing needle and thread and 2 decorative buttons. This makes one pair of slippers.
> ...


I hope this picture works....


----------



## micheleinpa (Nov 2, 2011)

These look so practical! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

They work up so quickly too! It is a great pattern to play around with. Have fun 


micheleinpa said:


> These look so practical! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Here is another variation on this pattern....
http://knittingonthenet.com/patterns/slipperchick.htm
:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Hippie Chick said:


> Materials:
> 
> 2 skeins of yarn any color. 1 skein of a contrasting color for pom-poms, for instance in the photo below I used white and pink for the pom-poms.
> Size 10 knitting needles, large plastic needle, regular sewing needle and thread and 2 decorative buttons. This makes one pair of slippers.
> ...


These sound doable to a newbie like me.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

I learned them when I was 5 with nothing written down. You are more than skilled enough for these!!!! Fun part is, after you do a pair you will see how easy they are to do in any stitch you want. I like them in seed stitch for the heel myself, with a single rib toe.  Have Fun GF


Angelsmom1 said:


> Hippie Chick said:
> 
> 
> > Materials:
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

So, Jackies slippers are on her toes finally. The pattern was changed a bit for my needs. Here is the one I used:
Size 8-81/2 Slipper
2 strands of yarn for thickness and warmth, any yarn you like is fine.
Size 10 Needles
using 2 strands throughout
CO. 35 (This will form heel)
Knit 20 rows
Row 21) Bind off 4, knit the rest of the row
Row 22) Bind off 4, Purl the rest of the row
At this point the slipper should reach from heel to instep (Arch) of foot.
Row 23) Knit
Row 24) Purl
Repeat rows 23 and 24 for 21 rows (11 Knit & 10 Purl)
Add more for a longer slipper size, less for smaller size.
When desired length is reached, cut yarn leaving a long tail for sewing. Thread it on a large needle and remove all stitches from knitting needle with yarn threaded needle and draw up to form circle for end of toe. If you go thru all the stitches again before tying off you will have a more secure toe. Continue sewing up the toe as far as desired. May leave room for a ribbon, or shoe lace for ease when putting on. 
Sew up back of heel.
Fold down cuff if desired or lace up for over the ankle warmth.
Add puff paint to bottom for non slip grip if desired. May add shoe inserts for added squish for sore feet.
Enjoy!!!!
:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> So, Jackies slippers are on her toes finally. The pattern was changed a bit for my needs. Here is the one I used:
> Size 8-81/2 Slipper
> 2 strands of yarn for thickness and warmth, any yarn you like is fine.
> Size 10 Needles
> ...


I love these and am wearing them around the house all the time since I got them.Thanks Hennalady!!! And the puffy paint works great.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

And I will brag for you and your slippers that the frogs didnt attack....


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > So, Jackies slippers are on her toes finally. The pattern was changed a bit for my needs. Here is the one I used:
> ...


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

tootsie001 said:


> If you don't want to seam up the toe, simply transfer the ribbing stitches to dpn and continue knitting the slipper in the round. Then you have only the back seam to sew. The slippery bottoms can be a problem for the people that have wood, or tile floors, so some non stick substance should be added to them. I have used the puffed fabric paint and some rubbery substance obtained at the hardware store. Puff paint was easier to apply and dried quickly. {over night} Good way to use up those left over partial skeins of yarn. Dark colors can be given to Veterans Hospitals. The chair bound and bed ridden like them. Also, a nice thank you for someone who has done some act of kindness.


Thanks for hint how to knit them in the round.


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the variations of the design.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

NellieKnitter said:


> Thanks for hint how to knit them in the round.


Hennalady told me a trick with the Puff Paint. If you dry them with a hair blow dryer, the paint puffs up more. Makes it more "Grippy" Worked for me.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Angelsmom1 said:


> Hennalady told me a trick with the Puff Paint. If you dry them with a hair blow dryer, the paint puffs up more. Makes it more "Grippy" Worked for me.


Another great one I heard is to use clear silicone. The stuff in a tube like caulking. Way cheaper for this if you have a need for it more often. You can cover the whole bottom of the slipper if desired. I suggest stuffing them with newspaper for this with them a little stretched out close to your foot size so they fit better when dry. :thumbup:


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Another great one I heard is to use clear silicone. The stuff in a tube like caulking. Way cheaper for this if you have a need for it more often. You can cover the whole bottom of the slipper if desired. I suggest stuffing them with newspaper for this with them a little stretched out close to your foot size so they fit better when dry. :thumbup:


Your so clever! :wink: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dianeks2 (Apr 19, 2011)

This reminds me of some slippers that I learned how to knit on, many many years ago. As near as I can tell, the only difference is the ones I remember had a little fold-down "collar" around the open part. I have been looking for that pattern off and on for a long time, I always find this version, but not the one with the foldover edge. I am still too new to try to reconstruct them, and was hoping that I would find a written version so that I don't have to make it up. But maybe, if I add 5 knit stitches and one purl to each side and bind off just before it goes to the ribbed section, 

...this is really close to the one I remember....and then adding a pompom.

Thank you for posting the pattern....This gives me something I think I can work with.

Diane


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Dianeks2 said:


> This reminds me of some slippers that I learned how to knit on, many many years ago. As near as I can tell, the only difference is the ones I remember had a little fold-down "collar" around the open part. I have been looking for that pattern off and on for a long time, I always find this version, but not the one with the foldover edge. I am still too new to try to reconstruct them, and was hoping that I would find a written version so that I don't have to make it up. But maybe, if I add 5 knit stitches and one purl to each side and bind off just before it goes to the ribbed section,
> 
> ...this is really close to the one I remember....and then adding a pompom.
> 
> ...


Hi Diane. I cast on an additional 10 sts. And when you get to part that says to bind off 5 sts, here you will bind off 10 sts on both rows. Finish as directed. When you get to where you are sewing up the front center seam, stop about 1 inch from top. Then you will have a cuff to turn over at top around ankle. And you can flip over the corners to end up with the little flap I think you are talking about. Hope I got this right. Hennalady will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

This is indeed that pattern I bet! The cuffs on Jackis are folded up to keep her ankles warm!


Dianeks2 said:


> This reminds me of some slippers that I learned how to knit on, many many years ago. As near as I can tell, the only difference is the ones I remember had a little fold-down "collar" around the open part. I have been looking for that pattern off and on for a long time, I always find this version, but not the one with the foldover edge. I am still too new to try to reconstruct them, and was hoping that I would find a written version so that I don't have to make it up. But maybe, if I add 5 knit stitches and one purl to each side and bind off just before it goes to the ribbed section,
> 
> ...this is really close to the one I remember....and then adding a pompom.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> This is indeed that pattern I bet! The cuffs on Jackis are folded up to keep her ankles warm!


hennalady, I'm going to have to make another pair as I am wearing out the ones you made me. Seema like I keep making slippers, as every one who sees them, wants a pair. I have been using a nice cushy bulky yarn.


----------



## Ljgl4405 (Mar 8, 2011)

This was the first project our crafts teacher taught us in the ninth grade knitting class! 53 years ago!!!! Love them; especially on a cold night, I sleep with them on. Thanks for sharing the pattern.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Awww, poor baby! I know you are on a tight budget so have one of them trade you for a tube of clear silicone to cover the bottoms so they cant wear them out and you wont have to make more than one pair per friend!! Hugggsss GF!


Angelsmom1 said:


> hennalady, I'm going to have to make another pair as I am wearing out the ones you made me. Seema like I keep making slippers, as every one who sees them, wants a pair. I have been using a nice cushy bulky yarn.


----------



## Angelsmom1 (Jan 28, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Awww, poor baby! I know you are on a tight budget so have one of them trade you for a tube of clear silicone to cover the bottoms so they cant wear them out and you wont have to make more than one pair per friend!! Hugggsss GF!


Good idea and I can do my tub too. LOL! Will try to catch you later on chat. I get new computer tomorrow.


----------

